# Deer Skull Lamp



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at making a lamp with a skull mount. I done evrything but make the lamp shade and lighting guts. What do you all think?


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice lamp.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

pretty slick


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

That looks pretty good, I like the way you have the skull set up, it's different.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 2, 2009)

I am glad you all like it.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Rokey199 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice job, good idea!


----------



## cwatson (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats a great idea for a lamp!


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice lamp. No running in the house now, though


----------



## joebear735 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

looks good


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

nice job.looks cool.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Damn nice mount !


----------



## NMMULEDEER777 (Jan 14, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Creekbank (Feb 11, 2014)

Great job!!


----------



## Jesse_b_33 (May 12, 2020)

mudflap said:


> Here is my first attempt at making a lamp with a skull mount. I done evrything but make the lamp shade and lighting guts. What do you all think?
> View attachment 1833403


Dang good job man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyhunts2 (Nov 30, 2014)

That’s awesome. Don’t think I’ve ever seen a lamp with a full euro like that.


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Cool


----------



## outdoorsman1203 (Aug 17, 2020)

Very nice looking, I bet you could do a better job with the shade it's just not at the level as the rest of the lamp.


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

nice


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Pretty cool


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Thats cool!


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Be a cool lamp at the ole hunting shack!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

I think you just gave me an idea! Looks good


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

nice lamp


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats cool


----------



## Ds999 (Jul 6, 2021)

Great job.


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Light bulb goes off in my head. Great idea and execution


----------



## madkasel (Nov 12, 2009)

Love it. You could call it a light fixdeer. 


(fixture)


----------



## robbiegump (Jun 25, 2021)

Great job! I did one similar to that a few years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

